# Baker's apron w/o bias tape?



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I hate making bias tape. Does anyone have a baker's style apron that doesn't use bias tape? I need to make a dozen by this coming weekend. Here's a pic of the kind I'm talking about:


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I just hem the edge or line it, pretty easy. Sometimes I use ribbon for the neck band & ties.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I think you could make that one with just straight of the grain binding. It's easier to make and sew on than bias binding.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Ruby said:


> I think you could make that one with just straight of the grain binding. It's easier to make and sew on than bias binding.


That is the way I do mine......works good for me.....
Here is a tut...that is really good showing how to....
http://quiltingtutorials.com/all/apron-tea-towels-part-1-2
bopeep


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

This is my favorite apron pattern, I've made at least 30 of these...they are reversible, so use 2 yards of fabric..I wear one around the house all winter.

Mary's Productions: Mary Mulari's Favorite Reversible Apron Pattern


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

My homemade version is similar, except on the sides of the apron where it goes along the bust and under the arms, I cut wider, and fold over and stitch a casing.

Then I use store bought wide double fold bias tape, stitch it closed, and thread the bias tape through the casings. This gives me an easily adjustable apron that I'm not trying to force my head through.

Oh, and I use the whole length of bias tape, then wrap it around and tie it in front. No front pockets on mine, although I like the looks of the one in your picture.


----------

